# newberry 3rd period



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey everyone i put first choice 3rd perod newberry cause at perch lake and at pictured rocks we seen bear all the time last 10 years was wondering if i went to the wonderbread hostess outlet and bought the expired stuff and put molases all over it and used a ground blind about 25 yds away if this would be ok set-up? i was also going to put marshmellow cream up a tree as high as i could to see what size bears come in ohh and for the smell i was gonna use some perch and bluegill or a old salmon and i was thinking of that rootin juice that c'mere deer sells for bear and pig and possibly some bear scent

as for a weapon im debating on my pse x-force 6 bow or my 7mm remington mag

im making plans cause newberry 3rd period is a 99% chance of draw with no points

i also have a game cam im gonna put out on a bait pile im going to be up there 2 days before hunt opener


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

when we did our hunt a couple years ago we would go to dunkin donuts and buy all there day old stuff cheap......we also used cheap dog food for filler we would put that in our bait box and cover with logs then pour used fryer grease from a nearby fish joint all over the top of the logs this was nice cause the bears would get it on the feet while tearing open the box and trail that scent all over the woods.....then we would mix liquid smoke and soy sauce(cheap by the gallon at any gordon foods or sams club) pour it in spray bottles and spray all the trees around our boxes ......BIGGEST tip i can give you is be very anal about scent control EVERYTIME you enter the woods we bought boxes of thin rubber gloves and we changed them at every bait.....and never went into the woods without knee high rubber boots and sprayed head to toe..........

tjstebb


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

If you are bow using a bow I would use a treestand if you use a gun I would be at least 50yards from the bait. I would not use old fish. I use fresh fish scraps but they will not eat it if it is starting to rot. I also agree about the scent control. There are lots of bait outlets that are cheaper than buy day old doughnut. If you look around you want have a problem finding reasonably priced bait. The fryer grease works real well because they track it all through the woods and create scent trails.

John


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know about cheaper bait because we did'nt really look around i was buying the doughnuts for about 10 dollars for 100 pounds (i think) and i just froze them in the chest freezer.....but we did not do any shopping around so probably could find something cheaper i suppose.....but they sure do love the doughnuts......we also had a friend who was a meat cutter and they saved us the scraps they cut.....it was not much but they ate it......
tjstebb


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)

Set-up sounds great..maybe a bit close 50 yards probably better. With rifle. Almost same set-up we used in 06. Also had a friend that was a driver for Hostess (RIP Big Rich) instead of freezing bags of stuff we would make 50 to 60 LB blocks using a trash compactor. then froze. Making sure we got a good selection in each block including fresh blueberries and chocolate icing in between layers. Worked great for us. We were 2 for 2 in 2 days. Instead of marshmallow we used chocolate icing up the trees...it was the first thing they went for. If u can find the grease from bakery..heat it up, pour over blocks, that smell of fresh goods did the trick. Had bear in both sites within 2 days. We gave ourselves 4 days before season. Also had bear hitting after we killed ours. Good Luck :corkysm55


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

I would use a rifle for my first ever bear hunt. Not questioning your bow skills, just saying that one's first encounter with a bear up close and personal is a real adrenaline rush. I wouldn't want to be messing around at that point. Take 'em through both shoulders with a 160 grain Nosler Partition or some similar bullet and you'll be smiling ear-to-ear for a long time.


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

is it really 99% for 3rd hunt in Newberry?


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

It must be, leftover licenses in my BMU(baraga)last year.....more licenses than bear issued(according to population densities and square miles in the Baraga management unit)....I got drawn 2007 and 2008 with one point in 2007 and zero in 2008 for the second hunt....of course the bear hunting was worse each consecutive year. Your chances are very good getting a tag. Its getting a decent boar bear that a real crap shoot:rant:


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I would use alot of granola peanut butter & chocolate chip. also get some bacon scent from bearscents.com a small bottle goes a long way. these things worked well for me. seen alot of bear just not big enough for me. Iwas looking for 300+. have hunted this season alot tough if you are looking for a monster, go deep as you can. dogs all over. palmers farm market in st ignace will have granola for you. good luck.


----------



## Dmaxmike (Aug 20, 2007)

Lots of dog hunters in that area. good luck.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you think dogs chase bears away?:lol:


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Bearboy said:


> Do you think dogs chase bears away?:lol:


 


SAY IT IS'NT TRUE!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

you got your extra week of quite time... don't we deserve to hunt like everyone else............


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

tjstebb said:


> SAY IT IS'NT TRUE!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


IT ISN'T TRUE ! 

If this were true then no one bait hunting would ever get a bear !! These claims that dogs ruin a person bait hunting's chances are just bull !! 
I think some who make this claim should actually spend some time bear hunting instead of talking bad about others ways of hunting .. 
If this were true dog hunters would be out of areas to hunt in no time ..:lol:.. Because all the bear would be chased out of their hunting area ..lol 

This is BS .. I have hunted both ways .. Why is it always the dog hunters who ruin your chances ? Why dont you ever hear about the guys who cut you off with their baits ? or the ones who set up within a couple hundred yards of your bait ???


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Andy Drumm said:


> Why dont you ever hear about the guys who cut you off with their baits ? or the ones who set up within a couple hundred yards of your bait ???


Because most times that doesn't happen either. It's usually because the guy didn't do his homework. Or , because he goes out there and sits sipping on his beer while smoking a cigar wondering why he isn't seeing anything. Couldn't be because he hasn't had a shower in a few days , could it? 
Or , more probably , the cherries have started to fall and the bear has went to natural foods.
But , you'll never hear anybody admit defeat. We always lose because of someone else. It's not our fault.


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

weather and natural food crop dictate success in 3rd period... hunted newberry late season two years ago.. never cut a track in five days...swore i would never go back....last year in october we killed three bears in a weekend... we had good weather and a good natural food crop... bears will not stay in an area without natural food.. 27% succes in newberry and the odds get worse in late season... if killing is the only motive for bear hunting you will be disappointed...


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok im going to be hunting bait but if i see no results i have my nephew bringing some bear dogs from washington state a pack of 13 and hes bringing all his gear so ill get one one way or another but wanted to bait first and i also just so you guys kno plan on running my coonhounds for **** the day quite time is over and from then on and just cause im curious could you run coonhounds for **** during bear quite time it says bear dogs what about for ****


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Jnracing....that's an interesting question you asked about the legality of working a coonhound during quiet time. The 2009 Bear Regulation booklet says: "it is unlawful to train dogs or hunt bear with dogs September 5-14 in the Upper Peninsula, September 6-11 in the Baldwin north area and September 13-18 in the rest of the Lower Peninsula. It is also unlawful to chase bears with dogs during the October 2-8 archery-only season in the Red Oak Bera Management Unit."

The part where it says, "it is unlawful to train dogs" could be interpreted to mean any dog even bird dogs." 

I asked this question at one of the bear management meetings...along with the comment, it does not seem fair for fox hounds, coyote hounds, coonhounds, rabbit dogs, and bird dog folks be denied time in the field just to satisfy one user group seeking special privledges. I was told the quiet time only bans bear dogs. Yet, the language sure is clear as mud.


----------



## hubbarj (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been told that it is fine to run your hounds on **** during the quiet period from a CO.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm sure you'd be OK hunting around home.
But , if you're in the UP on a bear hunting trip , I doubt you'll convince a CO that you are running **** at night. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Hubbarj,

In my post I should have mentioned the likelihood most C.O.'s will take the position your C.O. did, but...as we have experienced from time-to-time...there's a few with a track record of being mistaken on their interpretation of regulations. Case in point, there's a couple who were known to have warned dog hunters, "if you have a harvest tag for the 3rd part season and you are running your dogs in the 2nd season you will need a no-kill tag until the 3rd season opens." I know of 2 individuals in two different zones who experienced this. One of those individuals served as a representative in the Bear Counciltation Team.


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

sounds like another mess..... hubbarj pm'd you the other day.. check it out....


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

the reason i ask is i see no reason y i couldnt trap whats open and run a few **** why im up there fur is fur


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

you will get plenty of ***** on your bear baits.... save the dogs for the bears....you will be better off.........


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

now another question is the week of quite time the first week of every periodd or just first period


----------



## coyote/dave (Mar 10, 2009)

quite time is only up to 1st season...... maybe next year dog hunters will get some quite time....


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Most likely dog hunters wouldn't like it much, but reducing the pre-season baiting time from about 30 days to 2-weeks would tend to level the playing field for bait hunters. As it is now, guiding operations stake out their claim to bait sites a month before the season, maintaining them on a nearly daily basis once they become active. Downstate hunters who have to work for a living don't have that much free time.

Probably not a very popular suggestion. Yet, state's like Idaho do not allow baiting until their bear season opens, giving everyone an equal opportunity to attract bears to their site.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I really doubt if any biologist would agree that baiting any species from August tenth until October twenty sixth is a good idea. Anti-hunting groups will most likely get involved soon. Its would be pretty easy to put on a case that this practice has a negative impact on several species. The reduction in black bear in the Upper Peninnsula is evident. Grain based food is the mainly used, as well as chocolate products. The average sportsman cannot afford to mass bait like the so called bear guides in Michigan, so they are not a problem. Chocolate is harmful to several species including young bear. Grain based food(granola) is not legal according to the MDNR before October first and in greater than two gallon qauntities. I asked this very question more than once on the MDNR website. Its like popcorn, raw or popped - not legal, and for good reason! 

If hunters don't fix the problem, the anti's soon will. Keep shooting sub adult bear and sow bears........It won't be a hound vs bait issue. Bear hunting will be part of Michigan's history. To quote a commercial bear baiter recomended in this forum " all you have to do is pull the trigger". NOW THAT'S HUNTING!!!!!!!:rant:


----------

